# A Visit



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 30, 2008)

During a visit to a mental asylum, a man asked the director, "How do you determine whether or not a person should be institutionalized?"



"Well," said the director, "we fill a bathtub with water. Then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the person and ask him or her to empty the bathtub."



"Oh, I understand," the man replied, 'A normal person would use would use the bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or teacup."



"No," said the director, "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"


----------



## turmeric (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Jul 30, 2008)

It's sad, I'd be locked up with the answer I was thinking, until I got to the punchline!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## govols (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's your sign.


----------

